# IPObservations Episode 2: The German Shepherd Curriculum



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the support for the last one. It hit 14,000 views in less than a week thanks to you guys sharing it and talking about it 

So heres Episode 2!






Let me know what you think 

Ash.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Packed full of information! Once again Great Job! 
The only thing that may get some flack is the pitbull X....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Another outstanding video! I also like your accent, it makes me want to listen


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I love it! Awesome work! Thank you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yet another great video!

VERY much enjoying these!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Great video! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Seeing this one shared on fb as well, and not by ones who frequent this board!


----------



## ddwilder (Sep 12, 2011)

I've loved both videos so far! Very much appreciated. I shared both videos on Facebook as it allows all my non-schutzhund friends to understand what I spend all my time doing with my dog


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I cannot wait to get home and watch this (cannot access YouTube at work). I really, REALLY liked the first one... very nicely done.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Outstanding video... even if you do have a bit of a funny accent!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

TxFig said:


> Outstanding video... even if you do have a bit of a funny accent!


Funny ha ha or funny peculiar?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I love it! I look forward to the next!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

HA! I just came here to post a link to the IPO 1 and 2 videos, thought perhaps I should check if someone beat me to it! 

Love both vids, enjoy the sense of humor you sprinkle in too!

While it is a serious sport it should be fun as well!

Will continue to watch your channel!


----------

